# BIG BASS W/ PICS



## NICHOLAS (Oct 18, 2007)

Kevin Glover, also known as "KING KEVIN", came home with the Green on St. Patrick's Day. The Big Bass from Hurricane Lake weighed 10.65lbs!!


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

that is one for the wall there!


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## haybill (Oct 15, 2007)

Thats a bucket mouth :bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

They beddin yet?


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

sweet:clap


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

Man that is an EXCELLENT fish. And judging by the size of its stomach, it comes with a pot of gold! Happy St. Patricks Day indeed. Well done your Highness!


----------



## WhiteDog (Feb 25, 2008)

ALL HAIL KING KEVIN ... ALL HAIL KING KEVIN ... ALL HAIL KING KEVIN ... 

The AYATOLLAH of Green Trout and Jackfish

LONG LIVE KING KEVIN ...LONG LIVE KING KEVIN ...


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang...great fish. Hopefully I will join ya with a hog like that after this coming up weekend!


----------



## patriot10 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Can't get any better...:bowdown.......great fish....:clap*


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice fish. King for the day. Kevin.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 28, 2007)

nice fish!! :bowdown:bowdown

did you catch any others?


----------



## Fishgod (Mar 19, 2008)

Man what a fish. I hope you tied that thing to your truck hood and drove it around to show all your friends before you got it to the house where you keep your camera at. Man that thing has some thick fillets on her, and all that delicious roe............mmmmmmmmmmmm boy howdy, thats sure gonna be some good eatin............and the best part is when you do it this way you dont even have to be smart enough to read a tape measure! I bet that crown is some kind of conservation award!


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

wear your crown with pride! :bowdown


----------



## Captain WhupAss (Nov 8, 2007)

That is a monster!! Good catch..:clap


----------



## ZEBCO (Mar 17, 2008)

that should go on the wall. havent caught anything like that yet..but great job..


----------



## Lynchmob (Oct 2, 2007)

Thats a fat hawg there!!!!!:bowdown


----------



## Boggy Basin Boy (Sep 27, 2007)

Thats some funny chit kevin.


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

very nice catch.....i think if i put together all the bass ive caught, they might be as big as that beast.


----------



## WhiteDog (Feb 25, 2008)

ALL HAIL KING KEVIN... *DOWN WITH FISHGOD*... HAIL KING KEVIN...

WE WANT MORE...SHOW US MORE YOUR GREAT HIGHNESS.......


----------



## NICHOLAS (Oct 18, 2007)

ENCORE!!! ENCORE!!!


----------



## NICHOLAS (Oct 18, 2007)

I dont think he eats them when they get that big, too much mercury...:moon


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang...I thought the post said "BIG ASS W/ PICS"!!!! 

I was thouroughly ready to be surprised and titilated!

Seriosly...sweet baa! That things a monster!


----------



## Chad Cooper (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Fishgod (3/19/2008)*Man what a fish. I hope you tied that thing to your truck hood and drove it around to show all your friends before you got it to the house where you keep your camera at. Man that thing has some thick fillets on her, and all that delicious roe............mmmmmmmmmmmm boy howdy, thats sure gonna be some good eatin............and the best part is when you do it this way you dont even have to be smart enough to read a tape measure! I bet that crown is some kind of conservation award!


Now that everybody has had time to read your sarcastic remark towards somebody keeping a bass, & being that you are the Fishgod ! Would you please give us an educated answer as to why it's so bad to keep a double digit bass ?????


----------



## Bucki (Dec 24, 2007)

nice catch! :clap:clap:clap


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Great Fish. It never fails that no matter what someone does there is always someone there to bash them 'cause they do something *WRONG. *Get a life "FISHGOD". Leave people alone. Go save the snapper.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 28, 2007)

nice bass great job

my buddy Chris went to Hurricane and caught an 8lb and two 5lb bass and a couple 4lbers 

he did good!!


----------



## chuckseven (Oct 6, 2007)

Awesome man!!


----------



## DebbieJMTB (Apr 3, 2008)

Appointing a divine moniker unto oneself (such as FISHGOD has done)seems indicative of a megalomaniacal narcissist. 

FISHGOD, you WILL bow before King Kevin. You will do it, and you will like it.:bowdown


----------



## stargazer (Oct 6, 2007)

> *Fishgod (3/19/2008)*Man what a fish. I hope you tied that thing to your truck hood and drove it around to show all your friends before you got it to the house where you keep your camera at. Man that thing has some thick fillets on her, and all that delicious roe............mmmmmmmmmmmm boy howdy, thats sure gonna be some good eatin............and the best part is when you do it this way you dont even have to be smart enough to read a tape measure! I bet that crown is some kind of conservation award!


----------



## stargazer (Oct 6, 2007)

> *Fishgod (3/19/2008)*Man what a fish. I hope you tied that thing to your truck hood and drove it around to show all your friends before you got it to the house where you keep your camera at. Man that thing has some thick fillets on her, and all that delicious roe............mmmmmmmmmmmm boy howdy, thats sure gonna be some good eatin............and the best part is when you do it this way you dont even have to be smart enough to read a tape measure! I bet that crown is some kind of conservation award!


----------



## stargazer (Oct 6, 2007)

> *Fishgod (3/19/2008)*Man what a fish. I hope you tied that thing to your truck hood and drove it around to show all your friends before you got it to the house where you keep your camera at. Man that thing has some thick fillets on her, and all that delicious roe............mmmmmmmmmmmm boy howdy, thats sure gonna be some good eatin............and the best part is when you do it this way you dont even have to be smart enough to read a tape emasure! I bet that crown is some kind of !


conservation award:boo


----------

